# Bugtongan stickwork by Guro Buzz Smith



## Hawke (Oct 2, 2010)

Bugtongan stickwork
[yt]xXODnaj6-b0[/yt]


----------



## bribrius (Oct 2, 2010)

nice post.

i have been teaching my kid a few techniques of this. Involving the block check, strike to wrist and upper arm as well as block check, temple stike and block check elbow down on arm (turned and not) block check, end of stick on back of wrist for disarm and take down (same hand with live hand strike), block, strike, spin and back hand, etc. etc. etc.

Basically trying to show her how to do basic strikes in multiples and disarming.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2010)

*Buzz is really, really good at what he does!*  What he shows he does and pulls off on live opponents offering resistance.  I have always enjoyed our conversations and times when we have trained together.  He is definitely on my list of people to bring out to Las Vegas once we are fully set up here!


----------

